

Marijuana use linked to lower insulin resistance, smaller waist circumference - JonnieCache
http://www.amjmed.com/article/S0002-9343(13)00200-3/abstract

======
JonnieCache
See also: _Decreased prevalence of diabetes in marijuana users: cross-
sectional data from the National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey
(NHANES) III_

<http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/2/1/e000494.full>

